# Federal Duck Stamp going up $ 2015



## JDK

Just read in the New DU Magazine that the Federal Duck stamp is going up this year from $15.00 to $25.00 will be first increase since 1991.


----------



## theduckguru

JDK said:


> Just read in the New DU Magazine that the Federal Duck stamp is going up this year from $15.00 to $25.00 will be first increase since 1991.



The first duck stamp in 1934 cost $1. Based on inflation that would be $17.34 today.


----------



## cackler69

That's great. Maybe we will see some major improvements on the federal wma's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

NICE .......I bet the state is next


----------



## PSchmidt

cackler69 said:


> That's great. Maybe we will see some major improvements on the federal wma's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unfortunately the additional $10 can only go toward acquiring conservation easements and does not go to acquiring land for refuges.


----------



## icebreaker12

theduckguru said:


> The first duck stamp in 1934 cost $1. Based on inflation that would be $17.34 today.



The last time it was raised was 1991 to $15. That would be $26.32 today.



PSchmidt said:


> Unfortunately the additional $10 can only go toward acquiring conservation easements and does not go to acquiring land for refuges.



I wouldn't consider that unfortunate. Conservation Easements are the most cost effect means of preservation and were always a part of the duck stamp. The other $15 can still be used for purchase and restoration of property.


----------



## theduckguru

icebreaker12 said:


> The last time it was raised was 1991 to $15. That would be $26.32 today.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't consider that unfortunate. Conservation Easements are the most cost effect means of preservation and were always a part of the duck stamp. The other $15 can still be used for purchase and restoration of property.



Wetland conservation is a race between those who are trying to save wetlands, those who are draining wetlands, and a declining number waterfowl hunter hunters.


----------

